
Keeping Provisioning and Deployment Simple - jonatron
https://www.protoapi.net/blog/1/
======
dozzie
I believe it would be much better article if it got displayed at all instead
of giving a blank page.

~~~
jonatron
What browser and OS?

~~~
dozzie
Firefox on Linux.

~~~
jonatron
Does it work now? I have modified my nginx ssl config, but I haven't got any
devices with the same issue you had.

~~~
dozzie
Yes, it does.

~~~
jonatron
Thanks for your help

